# i have a naked rat!



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

got him today,he was all on his own at the garden centre.
he's 9 weeks old and is a siamese boy.
he still has some fuzz but he's got the moult mark on his head so the remainder fuzz will go.
he's bauld on his back.

he's so friendly though and met all my boys on the bed,there now in the explorer cage and naked boy is in the bunker hammock with the others.

he needs a good name,nothing soppy though.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

aawww he's so cute.
How bout....Neville the Nekid


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

I was thinking of Simon the Siamese Nekid lol


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

So precious!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Yay, more nekid ratties:001_wub:
I love my little Peach, I've noticed compared to most of the girls I've had she is amazingly snuggly & falls asleep in my bra


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i like neville


----------



## PinkChipoo (Nov 4, 2011)

What a cutie! I had a hairless rat a few years ago. He was so much fun! I had two normal rats too. Rats make GREAT pets!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Harry 
norman

Oh and hes gorgeous 

In two days i will be trying to find names for my nakid boys


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awww hes gorgeous :thumbup:, best nakid names Ive had are Rudi-Nudey, Bald-rik, and Pie-Bald. My two current baldies are Merlin and Pierce (hes got a hole in his ear), youre welcome to steal any of those names


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

hubby has suggested Berty.

thanks for alll the lovely comments


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awww welcome to pet forums Berty Baldy


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Awww welcome to pet forums Berty Baldy


he says hello.:thumbup:


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello Berty 
I had Momma and Sissy O'Pesha with daughter Prue (Prune ) and sons Archie (bald) Ricky (Baldrick) and Al (O'Peesha -alopecia ) named by me and O'Pesha by Heather of ratplanet webpage.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

I still reckon you should call him John Thomas.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Lex Luther


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Laura u make me laugh


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

i like the name Spiro, who was my friends beautful old rat......
sorry, didnt catch wheather it was a male or female
so i will list afew of both:
Pepper
Pipi/Pippy/pippi
i like the name Peachy, which someone had mentioned
Luigi?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

he's a boy and we have decided to call him berty.


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I think the nakeds are taking over on here


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Call it Balderdash like the game. How many have you got now. And he is a cuty


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i now have 13 rats,2 girls and 11 boys.the girls live with the neutered boy i recently rehomed off annie aka tapir on here.and the rest of the boys 10 of them live in the explorer cage.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Thats loads. I bet you had a huge grin when the cage was done.I bet they are loving it like that


----------

